# Do I need a Brad or Finish Nailer?



## Dairylander (Nov 9, 2009)

The baseboards and the sauna T&G need a 16 gauge nailer.
Door trim typically takes 16 gauge _and_ 18 gauge. The nails hold the trim to the studs and the brads go along the edge into the door jamb.
I usually suggest the Porter Cable package deal - 3 guns and a pancake compressor for under $300.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

i would also like to know.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Dairylander said:


> The baseboards and the sauna T&G need a 16 gauge nailer.
> Door trim typically takes 16 gauge _and_ 18 gauge. The nails hold the trim to the studs and the brads go along the edge into the door jamb.
> I usually suggest the Porter Cable package deal - 3 guns and a pancake compressor for under $300.


Agreed - I bought this package years ago when it included only two nailers. Since have added several other Porter Cable nailers. The compressor will even run their framing nailer if you are not in a hurry. I have used them to build a 24x30 garage, a major remodel of our house, and several other projects.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

A 16 ga finish nailer will do it all. I use Paslode; the nails are readily available, the nose piece had good visibility so accurately placing nails along the thin edge of door trim is not a problem, and the t headed nails can be placed quite close to the edge without splitting out. I would not use 18 ga brads to nail a door frame to the jamb, they are too light.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Get a nailer that can shoot up to 2 1/2" nails. As previously mentioned, a 16 guage gun will do the job.
Ron


----------



## atm (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you all. 

That clears up my question and I can go ahead with the right equipment.


----------



## pshadwick (Mar 8, 2010)

Can I use a finish nailer for exterior trim using stainless or galvanised nails?
thanks...Paul


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with the Porter Cable package. Pancake compressor, 16 gauge finish nailer, 18 gauge brad nailer, hose and necessary fittings for under $300. At the time I got mine about five years ago, it also came with a free crown stapler gun too. I have a Porter Cable framing nailer, and it works with no problem off of the small compressor. You can't run two framing nailers off of a little compressor like this, but for all DIY projects, including moderate sized framing jobs, this package is more than sufficient.


----------



## Dairylander (Nov 9, 2009)

pshadwick said:


> Can I use a finish nailer for exterior trim using stainless or galvanised nails?
> thanks...Paul


16 gauge isn't big enough for exterior trim.


----------



## pshadwick (Mar 8, 2010)

Dairylander said:


> 16 gauge isn't big enough for exterior trim.


 
15ga then for exterior? Can I typicall use a 15ga finish nailer for both interior and exterior (Stainless or galvanized) trim work?

Any experience with the dewalt 15ga cordless finish nailer?
Thanks...Paul


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

I will be installing cedar boards in my garage? and right now i have a Bostitch 18 gauge nailer and it shoots 5/8 to 2" nails.
What do i need to install the cedar boards?
thanks


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

DBRhino said:


> I will be installing cedar boards in my garage? and right now i have a Bostitch 18 gauge nailer and it shoots 5/8 to 2" nails.
> What do i need to install the cedar boards?
> thanks


Here's a link to western red cedar installation. I used #6 304 stainless steel hand driven siding nails from McFeelys.


----------



## Greg D (Nov 25, 2009)

Dairylander said:


> 16 gauge isn't big enough for exterior trim.



Have you ever tried using a 16 ga. finish nailer with fiber cement trim? 
James Hardie recommends using a 16 ga. finish nailer for their trim products. I have a 16 ga. finish nailer but I don't have a 15 ga.; I would rather not have to buy a 15 ga. when I go to replace my siding and trim since I will need to buy a suitable siding nailer. 

Thanks.

GD~


----------

